# NEEDED: Contract Embroidery Services



## AA Marketing

Hi,

We are looking for a source to do our embroidery.

We would provide the items (mostly caps, with the R-112 being the most common) from S&S an SanMar are the primary sources we use.
A contractor who allows lower QTY, 12 is lowest QTY

located in Texas for transit, but this is FAR from a dealbreaker.

Please and thank you for any suggestions


----------



## ElitePromo

Hello, We're Elite Promotional in Farmington, New Mexico. Wouldn't mind discussing as an option?

Todd


----------



## Robertstringer

I am located in league city Texas embroidery and DTG printing available in-house digitizing I primarily use TSC because they’re much closer to me and competitive on pricing but work with the other two companies that you also work with. I’m currently running 12 heads so should be able to for fill your orders very reasonable in time after receipt of garments or hats most orders will be out in less than 48 hours


----------



## Robertstringer

By the way I use Isocord threads Gen 2 Hat frames hoop master magnetic hoops throughout which gives a nice output without stretching fabrics


----------



## Certified Gear

AA Marketing said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are looking for a source to do our embroidery.
> 
> We would provide the items (mostly caps, with the R-112 being the most common) from S&S an SanMar are the primary sources we use.
> A contractor who allows lower QTY, 12 is lowest QTY
> 
> located in Texas for transit, but this is FAR from a dealbreaker.
> 
> Please and thank you for any suggestions


----------



## Certified Gear

We would gladly be available to help you [email protected]


----------



## AidanHar

AA Marketing said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are looking for a source to do our embroidery.
> 
> We would provide the items (mostly caps, with the R-112 being the most common) from S&S an SanMar are the primary sources we use.
> A contractor who allows lower QTY, 12 is lowest QTY
> 
> located in Texas for transit, but this is FAR from a dealbreaker.
> 
> Please and thank you for any suggestions


Hi there! We're a shop located in Philadelphia and do plenty of outsource embroidery jobs for other printers in the area that don't have those capabilities. I know you mentioned Texas-based would be preferential, however, we do have no minimums on embroidery orders so we can help out with any size runs you might need!

Feel free to reach out if you want to chat more!

Aidan
[email protected]


----------



## DTG4Winners

AA Marketing said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are looking for a source to do our embroidery.
> 
> We would provide the items (mostly caps, with the R-112 being the most common) from S&S an SanMar are the primary sources we use.
> A contractor who allows lower QTY, 12 is lowest QTY
> 
> located in Texas for transit, but this is FAR from a dealbreaker.
> 
> Please and thank you for any suggestions


Hi my name is Danale, my company, 4Winnerssports.com would be happy to help. We offer contract pricing, drop shipping services and no minimum. 
[email protected]


----------



## Eric Wilson

AA Marketing said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are looking for a source to do our embroidery.
> 
> We would provide the items (mostly caps, with the R-112 being the most common) from S&S an SanMar are the primary sources we use.
> A contractor who allows lower QTY, 12 is lowest QTY
> 
> located in Texas for transit, but this is FAR from a dealbreaker.
> 
> Please and thank you for any suggestions


I am here for you if you need my services with affordable prices and good turn around time. 
Quality is great because I provide machine generate sew outs. 
[email protected]


----------



## sonic306090

AA Marketing said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are looking for a source to do our embroidery.
> 
> We would provide the items (mostly caps, with the R-112 being the most common) from S&S an SanMar are the primary sources we use.
> A contractor who allows lower QTY, 12 is lowest QTY
> 
> located in Texas for transit, but this is FAR from a dealbreaker.
> 
> Please and thank you for any suggestions


www.stitchkwik.com


----------



## TJOpitz89

We are located in the south Chicagoland area. We offer embroidery services for very reasonable rates and quick turn around. We have no problem at all working with items that you purchase from a supplier. www.teesink.net


----------

